# etherIP over gif tunnel



## tubesweets (Mar 19, 2015)

Can anyone help?   I need to connect 2 locations each with the same private LAN IP netblock.  

Location 1                                     Host A
192.64.0.0/24 -- ix1 (192.64.0.233/24) -- ix0 (public ip) -- internet

Location 2                                      Host B
192.64.0.0/24 -- bge1 (192.64.0.254/24) -- bge0 (public ip)-- internet

I looked into bridging and can see the MAC address of the remote end but no connectivity.  Here's what I followed.

Host A
ix1 = internal int

```
ifconfig gif0 create
ifconfig gif0 mtu 1500
ifconfig gif0 tunnel <local public IP> <remote public IP> up
ifconfig bridge0 create
ifconfig bridge0 addm ix1 addm gif0 up
```
Host B
bge1 = internal int

```
ifconfig gif0 create
ifconfig gif0 mtu 1500
ifconfig gif0 tunnel <local public IP> <remote public IP> up
ifconfig bridge0 create
ifconfig bridge0 addm bge1 addm gif0 up
```
`$ ifconfig bridge0 addr` will show MAC addresses learned from over the gif(4) tunnel.  


Am I missing something?


----------



## tubesweets (Mar 20, 2015)

Found this:
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/transparent-bridge-gif.49729/#post-277829

Followed the steps but still unable to ping remote IPs.  What am I missing?


----------

